# Replacement Router Base



## epanzella (Feb 13, 2022)

After many years the screws pulled through the plastic base plate on my router. I made a new round base plate from 1/4 inch aluminum and while I was at it, I also made a square base plate so I could inlay the router into a workbench when required. I didn't have a lot of faith in my ability to precisely layout three irregularly spaced holes so I machined three flat head machine screws into short transfer punches and screwed them in the threaded holes in the router. That worked pretty slick and it allowed me to stay in my lane.


----------

